# Paolo Parente's Dust Tactics



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

While researching Target games Warzone, for an 'Other Systems' post, I found that the art studio who produced their illustrations now has its own miniatures and a game system!

*Studio Paolo Parente*

Their setting is an alternate future post-WWII. Where an alien and his craft are discovered by a cadre of Nazis. He give the Nazis secrets to his technology, which when put into effect stalls WWII. However they are swiftly stolen by the allies.

Their game takes place following the major hostilities, in the 50's pr 60's.

Their miniatures are pricey but really slick! Much of their line includes stellar infantry and some brilliant walkers, that look like WWII tanks redesigned with legs.


There's a lot more including a SpaceHulk like battel game using the same pieces. 

Check them out at http://www.dustgame.com/

Cheers,
Kreuger


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

I'm a huge fan of their walkers. They look hard as nails. Any idea how it plays?


----------



## ashikenshin (Mar 25, 2010)

wow those are nice! Wonder if I can use them as sentinels 

edit: HOLY **** you weren't kidding when you said pricey.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Wow... REALLLY nice stuff, the walkers are awesome... but dear god are they way too expensive.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

nice walkers, what size are they? anyone know?


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

If I remember right, they are of similar size to a dreadnought.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

gen.ahab said:


> If I remember right, they are of similar size to a dreadnought.


well they are $115 which is a big ol chunk o cash for a dread sized mini.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Yeah, well they are much better quality.... Although that might make it reasonable to charge around $50 for it, but $100+ is just toooo much.


----------



## Quase (May 25, 2010)

Wow!

That is very nice!

Too bad they don't sell their gasmasked heads seperately. Those wouldn't have looked half-bad on my Traitor Guards...

Say, anyone find out what the difference is in between Dust-35 and Dust-48?
The prices of the latter are waaaay more reasonable, even if the choice is severely limited.
But the site doesn't seem to give any intel on that...

Those bots would look good to add to my Secrets of the Third Reich forces:biggrin:


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

considering the scales are 1:35th for dust 35 and most of these $100+ mechs








I don't see the price being that bad

the dust 48 1:48th stuff is $40+








again the price isn't as bad as people say

so I'm not getting the problem here, or are people just STILL really unaware how big 1:35th models really are?


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

well they are using model scale for a none existent walker, so without a frame of reference its impossible to work out how big it is, what are the actual models dimensions?


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

bitsandkits said:


> well they are using model scale for a none existent walker, so without a frame of reference its impossible to work out how big it is, what are the actual models dimensions?


god knows, but from what I've seen the 1:48th stuff is slightly more bulky than a dreadnought, so your getting more for your money since its biggerish, resin and plastic and costs about the same as a dread at around $45 each.

and 1:35th using the same logic as model kits would be allot bigger, maybe another 1/3rd bigger


----------



## Quase (May 25, 2010)

Riiiiight 35 and 48 refers to the scaaale :blush:

Thanks!

And if you want expensive, check their 1:6 range!


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

sounds like the 1:48 is the game scale, and the 1:35 is collectable mechs in resin and 1:6 is dolls (action man/gi joe)







Im actually really loving the idea of this and the models look realy good,which for me is vastlt more important than the game,shame i cant find a uk distributor...


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

Heh . . . I had no idea this made it to the boards. I posted it into the queue for wargaming miniatures, and just assumed it was still in the queue.

Dust Tactics looks like it include a good number of starting minis and a number of mechs, though based on the pictures they don't seem quite as detailed as more formal kits. 

Fantasy flight's site has a pretty detailed description, and this contents picture.










It looks like 4 mechs, 30 infantry, and 2 heroes. Fantasy flight lists the game at 63$. Compared to the GW cost scale, that does sound like a bad deal. And hey the game might even be good!

Cheers,
Kreuger


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

I'm sure I heard they were doing skirmish rules for it as well, or that it had skirmish rules, so your not stuck playing on boards.


----------



## BobbaFett (Feb 24, 2011)

I like it very much. The dusty looks, the dirt, the WWII aesthetics...

I guess AT-43 would be much cooler with this kind of minis.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

wayland is now selling the starter kits for £70,im very tempted to pick up a copy, but its the big resin mechs i really want!


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

I bought some of these ages ago and converted them for use with my traitor guard. There are pics in my blog for size comparisons with gw models.


----------

